# Stila Foundation Question



## mzsassy (Jul 7, 2006)

Which Stila foundation shades would you reccommend for a MAC NC45.  There's no Stila counter near me, so I can't experiment with the shades.  TIA.


----------



## crzyc (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm an NC25/30, and wear Shade C or 30 watts. So probably D-40 watts.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 8, 2008)

Any other NC45s wear Stila foundation since this post was created?

I'm starting to look in to the Stila line right now...

Thanks!


----------



## Starry (Mar 14, 2008)

NC45 and my match for Stila foundation was H in the oil free formula and 70 watts in the Illuminating formula. HTH


----------



## athena123 (Apr 1, 2008)

Not an NC45, closer to either an NC or NW 25 or 30 [none of the MAC shades really match me without looking too yellow] but I tried Stila's 40 watt and it was a perfect shade. Too bad their foundation contains bismuth, it was truly lovely


----------



## elektra513 (May 4, 2008)

What about in the perfecting stick foundation?


----------

